# Wheel Play in 2015 Versa Note



## bhuddle15 (Oct 26, 2017)

Hi - my oil change mechanic notes my left front wheel has too much play in it - he showed me how you can wiggle it back and forth while up on the rack - and he said it’s the bearing going out. But there is no noise, grinding, drifting, pulling, while driving it, even on the interstate at 70mph, like he said there would be.

Since its still under warranty - 23k miles - I took it to the dealer, and he said the bearing is fine. Do I need to get a second opinion? What else would make the wheel loose like that?


----------



## streetforce1 (Sep 13, 2017)

Get a 2nd and 3rd opinion. See what kind of advise you get then make a decision or come back to the forum so we can help you out.


----------



## bhuddle15 (Oct 26, 2017)

*Bearing was Bad (Duh!)*

Finally had a chance to take it back to the dealer (it is NOT easy for me to get across town when they are open). The mechanic who told me the bearing was fine is no longer there - surprise! - and one of the supervisors confirmed that, yes, the bearing was bad and they replaced both it and the wheel hub. Luckily nothing else had yet been affected. 

Morale of the story - yes, get a second opinion in situations like this. I should have done that at my initial visit to the dealer.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

So how did the original dealer mechanic explain the wheel movement that your first mechanic showed you existed and that was indicative of a failing bearing?


----------



## bhuddle15 (Oct 26, 2017)

Since there was no grinding or other noise, and the car wasn’t pulling either way, I doubted my oil change guy and was re-assured by the dealer mechanic, without really pressing for an explanation. I initially didn’t ask my oil change guy to show me how the right front wheel had little or no play, compared to the play in the left front wheel. He only did that on my second oil change. So I was very lucky - 3000 miles or so on bearing going bad with no further damage.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks for the answer. Sounds like you caught it early. I doubt it would have damaged anything else. Why did the change the hub on a 2015? How is it defective? If this was not covered under warranty, I think they padded your repair bill with the extra part. I am assuming its a sealed pressed in bearing, rather than a complete hub assembly. For future you may want to find another mechanic or garage to save money on servicing.


----------



## bhuddle15 (Oct 26, 2017)

I'm not positive why the hub was also changed out, and since my Versa is still under warranty, I didn't quibble. Could the bad bearing have started affecting the hub? It was still driving fine, but in the past week a distinct clicking sound started happening every time we stopped or started, in normal in-city traffic. Swapping the bearing and hub took care of that.


----------

